#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 我的毛毛手套!

## o哈士奇o

唔.....   就在禮拜六心血來潮中午前往台北買材料

下午回到家就開始做~~
一直到隔天中午完成
雖然不是很滿意...但也還ok啦
  但是這也是個經驗了.. 畢竟是有用心做了

只是....   戴上去之後..  才發現原來線是這麼的不牢固!! 多多少少還是有用強力膠補一下.....

另外也蠻感謝帶我去永樂市場的鬼狼(ghos0112 :Cool: !

本來還要順便去買泡棉的..  但似乎沒有滿意的(?

ps:我都是看影佐限的資料做喔!

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    戴起來

原形

2

我纖細的手

----------


## ghos01128

嗯...做的比我好看太多了(陰
肉球的位置也比我好很多(沉
整體的感覺不錯,戴上去好像有點寬呢
至於泡棉的部份,後來有去逛(炸
看了不少,有家的泡棉不錯,有需要的話下次在去看吧~

----------


## 菜鳥

如果你的獸爪可以剃一下毛的話，也許你的成品應該會更好
（純粹個人建議）

----------

